# A reminder to be careful *GRAPHIC*



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oww! Oh my, that hurts ME! sending good vibes your way!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

goo golly miss molly - I am so sorry that happened to you. That must be incredibly painful. I hope you are better soon.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

OUCH!

Odd that your finger nail is still intact.

Good reason for not hand feeding I would say.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Owowow...Horse bites are always nasty! Good vibes and thoughts your way...I had a horse bite me in the shin when I got on once, it's been a year and I am still numb in that spot and about three inches around it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't usually cringe at things like that but YOWWIIEE thats nasty!
Hope the outcome is alright once you've seen surgeon!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!! I hope you aren't right handed!
Cruddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ewwwwwwwwwww!!!
Hope it heals fast and is as painless as possible!
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I had something similar happen except he didn't spook, just thought my finger was the bit and clamped down... 

I hope you recover! Hugs!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Geez! Looks awful! I'm sorry it happened to you.


----------



## ClaudiaD (Jun 22, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> I hope you aren't right handed!


I am right handed and my horse show is next week.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

oh ouchie! hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks painful-sending wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG! Ouch! So sorry that happened to you, it must be extreamly painful, hope your healing goes well, well wishes sent your way.


----------



## ClaudiaD (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you all for your wishes for a speedy recovery. I am hoping for the same.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

eeeww owww! I hope the surgeon can help you. 

I know someone that cut off the tip of one of his fingers with a hatchet when he was about 3. To this day that finger is a few mm shorter than it should be. We tried to save the tip, but couldn't find it.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

My horse is has accidentally chomped down and pulled on my finger a couple times when he has mistake it for the carrot or treat I am giving him. Luckily as soon as I yelped and pulled back he let go. Seeing that picture is going to make me be very careful!

Hope the hand surgeon can help!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

yeeeouch oh dear I hope you will be OK


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Owwww
my finger hurts looking at it.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

oh god I hope your okay!  that looks painful.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh Gad, that is horrible


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am cringing! can hardly bear to look at that. I hand feed all the time.

Today, my buddy joined me on an evening ride at the last minute, bareback, no helmet and wearing sandals . I commented, but she said she'd be fine. ride went fine , but in putting him away, he spooked , jumped sideways and cut her ankle, right over the achilles tendon. did not cut the tendon but was deep enought to see it, and required eight stitches.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!! I hope you aren't right handed!
> Cruddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ewwwwwwwwwww!!!
> Hope it heals fast and is as painless as possible!
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!


 Couldnt have said it better! Ahhhhhhh! So sorry this happened to you! But GAHHH! I can just imagine it---:shock:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Ouch, ouch, OUCH!

Looks like that hurt BIG TIME!

Hope it heals quickly and good luck at your show (if you're still going)!


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I am so glad I haven't had breakfast yet lol. I hand feed, but rarely, carefully, and never while working.

I went to tack up a horse yesterday, and someone was feeding the horse treats while I was trying to pick feet. I actually became afraid of picking up the rear feet because the horse was so focused on being fed, that he almost kicked me. I like my knees intact. :evil:

I hope you heal without difficulties. If you do continue with your horse show next week, be safe.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

OUCHIE OMG that is terrible..

I hope all goes well at the surgons


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ouch. How much is actually gone? I mean, in the picture I think I'm seeing the tip of the bone, is that what I'm seeing? Did you loose some bone as well or just flesh? That looks very very *very* painful!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

first OUCH OUCH OMG :shock: so how are you doing?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

OUCH, makes my fingers hurt just seeing that.
One thing I will say, even if you are right handed, if you have to you can change to a lefty. After 40 years of being right handed, I developed nerve damage in my right hand. I had to switch to left handed writing and actually after a bit of very messy penmanship, I have been using my left hand for writing for over 15 years now.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Ouch! I think I can actually see the tip of your distal phalange. Blehk! 
Have you talked with your surgeon yet? I'm curious as to what he'll try. Either by closing it up or try to "pad" it so that the bone doesn't cause pain. Or who knows what he'll want to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ClaudiaD (Jun 22, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> Ouch. How much is actually gone? I mean, in the picture I think I'm seeing the tip of the bone, is that what I'm seeing? Did you loose some bone as well or just flesh? That looks very very *very* painful!


He crushed the very tip of the bone, but not much, it was more like a nick to the bone and then none of the flesh above the bone is left.

Surprisingly it wasn't as painful as it looks. That could be because I have a high tolerance for pain, but I'm not sure. I was more in shock that my finger tip was gone than any pain I felt. 



loveduffy said:


> first OUCH OUCH OMG :shock: so how are you doing?


I'm doing as well as you could do after loosing the tip of your finger. I couldn't feel much yesterday because they completely numbed the nerves in my finger for 24 hours. And now it only hurts when I put pressure on it or grab and pick something up. I did ride yesterday and that wasn't too bad, just all the bouncing made it feel like I could feel my pulse in my finger so I just had a short ride. I'm going to try again today.



BarrelWannabe said:


> Ouch! I think I can actually see the tip of your distal phalange. Blehk!
> Have you talked with your surgeon yet? I'm curious as to what he'll try. Either by closing it up or try to "pad" it so that the bone doesn't cause pain. Or who knows what he'll want to do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am going to leave for the surgeon in less than an hour and I will find out. I'm hoping either just leave it alone or stretch the skin because the only other option they told me was to do a skin graft which would require them to take the skin from the underside of my hand and I can't do that because I have a horse show next week and my job is working with horses. If I can't work I don't get paid. There is no paid medical leave. So keep your fingers crossed for me. 

Thanks again


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope he can do something to help, but keep you working. Best Wishes!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Well good luck either way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am SO SORRY that this happened to you. **hugs and prayers** My 32yo DD had a similar injury, but she, as an 8yo, was feeding corn to our gelding, and playing a game by yanking the shucks away as the horse grabbed it. She misjudged, and now has a small portion of her right index finger missing. 
It is possible that the OP will lose feeling at the fingertip. An up and coming concert violinist cut her fingertip off (chopping onions) about this much several years ago. They saved it, and it took over a year to heal.
PLEASE, tell your non-horse friends and family that it you put the apple *on the ground* a horse is smart enough to know that YOU gave it to him.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would say ouch 
I hope you are going to be ok


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Ugh! I'm not a squeamish person, but that's an icky one for sure. Hope you feel better soon enough to ride well next week! Healing and positive energy to you.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

OMG that looks nasty! Sending healing vibes your way and hoping for the best.

I took my daughter to her pediatrician for routine shots back when she was little. There was a mother there with a little girl. The girl had her hand all bandaged up - her arm looked like a giant Q-tip. 

Seems she was hand feeding a horse and he took exception to being allowed only one bite of carrot at a time. He tried to chomp down on the whole carrot, and removed all four fingers just below the knuckle. Poor kid. I felt awful for her. However, we had horses at the time, and when we got home, I let my girls know in no uncertain terms that they were NOT to be hand feeding the horses...PERIOD! Whether they listened or not I don't know, but we didn't lose any fingers...


----------



## ClaudiaD (Jun 22, 2012)

Back from the doctor. They removed my nail and cut down the bone, then stitched the skin together. They said that it is going to be really painful tomorrow and i have to work because my boss wont let me off. So I'm thinking lots and lots of painkillers. 

If anyone is interested I have a couple of different views of my finger taken today but I didn't manage to get one after surgery. Just let me know and I'll post them.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

As a nurse, i say post them!!! I'm sick, I'm sorry, but I love looking at pictures of those things! and working on them... my bad I know! **hanging head in shame***


----------



## ClaudiaD (Jun 22, 2012)

nuisance said:


> As a nurse, i say post them!!! I'm sick, I'm sorry, but I love looking at pictures of those things! and working on them... my bad I know! **hanging head in shame***


I'm not a nurse but I feel the same way. I'll post them in a few minuets.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

oH MY! I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## ClaudiaD (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/34423/album/my-finger-4459/

Here's some more pictures.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh dear hope you heal up fast. Dare I come back and look at pictures???? hmm...


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OK I did.. shouldn't have but I did... oy vey


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh that looks painful!!! Take your Ibuprofen/Tylenol around the clock, even if your not hurting, it will keep the pains from getting as bad as they could be, then thake the stronger Rx pain meds as needed. and probably for the next 24-36 hrs, take it routinely also! Like a horses injury, clean and dry!! Did they give you a tetanus shot? or make sure yours is UTD? Good luck!


----------



## ClaudiaD (Jun 22, 2012)

nuisance said:


> Oh that looks painful!!! Take your Ibuprofen/Tylenol around the clock, even if your not hurting, it will keep the pains from getting as bad as they could be, then thake the stronger Rx pain meds as needed. and probably for the next 24-36 hrs, take it routinely also! Like a horses injury, clean and dry!! Did they give you a tetanus shot? or make sure yours is UTD? Good luck!


I'm on vicodin and they gave me a tetanus shot when it happened. I was told not to change the bandage. Just to keep it dry till my next appointment.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Holy cow!

A friend of mine's son got his finger removed by a horse's teeth. We never really think they are that strong until it happens.

You're nail still lookings amazing though! lol all pretty and long! Well, until the doctor cut it off anyways.

Don't you love shock? It keeps a lot of the pain at bay until you can come to grips with what happened.

I hope you have a quick recovery and there isn't a lot of nerve damage. The pinky finger is important but not as important as your thumb or index finger! Thank god the damage was minimal!
Confidence


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

nuisance said:


> As a nurse, i say post them!!! I'm sick, I'm sorry, but I love looking at pictures of those things! and working on them... my bad I know! **hanging head in shame***


Well somebody has to enjoy it or none of use would ever manage to get put back together after our blunders! :wink:


----------



## ClaudiaD (Jun 22, 2012)

On July 10th I will go back to the doctor to get the stitches out and I will try to get more pictures. I'm kind of scared of what will look like because I wasn't able to see it before it was bandaged. Its going to be a long wait.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that looks....well....horrible. So glad that it isn't hurting you too bad.

For what it's worth, my brother lost the end off of a finger in a freak tying accident about a year ago. The Drs that he talked to said that he might require a skin graft to cover the end of the finger and that it might take up to a year to fully heal.

Thank Heaven doctors are sometimes wrong. He didn't require any kind of surgery for it and it was fully healed after just a few months. Now, the only time it bothers him is if he hits the very end of it hard in cold weather.


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

Count me as one of the weird ones. I am interested in how things look after being mangled. 

After the first reaction of EEEEEEWWWWWW, OH MY GOSH!!!!
It looks better than I thought it would from the first picture. 

My son cut his finger in a table saw. He lost the left middle finger to the second knuckle. They did surgery to try and save it, but after 5 weeks of trying to heal he told them to cut it off. So they did and found that it was not healing at all. That was really gross when they took of the bandage and his finger was black in spots.

Hope you heal quickly. One other thing. If you did this at work your employer should have workmans comp to cover your medical bills.


----------



## ClaudiaD (Jun 22, 2012)

JoesMom said:


> If you did this at work your employer should have workmans comp to cover your medical bills.



It wasn't at work, but I really wish it was because I have no insurance and not a lot of money. Oh well, I have worked out a payment plan with the doctor.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Claudia. That is terrible. :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:Thanks for posting because for certain I will be more careful in the future! I would have never thought that could happen in a million years! Here's hoping you have a full and speedy recovery with no permanent damage visible.:!:


----------



## Laurren (Jun 24, 2012)

:shock: ow, I can't believe you didn't take any time off work. You are a trooper. Good luck with the healing.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I also heard of someone who had a similar incident happen, although the horse was a big grouch, and took a big chunk of her thumb off. I don't remember details but a girl was telling my coach about it.

Hopefully it heals up before too long! I can't imagine what I would've done if that happened to me.. probably cried, screamed, dropped many f bomb and basically have a heart attack.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Now... I somehow "learned" that a horse has to completely lock it's jaw before it can open it's mouth? Like, if it bites down, it has to complete the action before opening it's mouth... Is that true???


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ouch..


----------



## ClaudiaD (Jun 22, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> Now... I somehow "learned" that a horse has to completely lock it's jaw before it can open it's mouth? Like, if it bites down, it has to complete the action before opening it's mouth... Is that true???


I've never heard that but it makes sense in my case.


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> Now... I somehow "learned" that a horse has to completely lock it's jaw before it can open it's mouth? Like, if it bites down, it has to complete the action before opening it's mouth... Is that true???


I had heard that somewhere as well :?


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

JoesMom said:


> I had heard that somewhere as well :?


I've also heard this, but thought it was just an old wivestale. Anatonomically I can't think of any reason this would be true. And, Ive certainly been chomped on before, never like the op, but she didn't bite all the way through otherwise i would probably have many shortened fingers!

I hope the recovery goes well for you! Thanks for sharing  it may be gross, but is very interesting to see at the same time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Hope you are feeling better soon Claudia. Thanks for sharing your experience with all of us. It gives us a reality check for sure! My daughter had a similar but less extensive injury to her finger several years ago and recovered well. Thankfully the vet was there at the time of her incident. Again, I hope you recover quickly and kudos to you for your strength.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> Now... I somehow "learned" that a horse has to completely lock it's jaw before it can open it's mouth? Like, if it bites down, it has to complete the action before opening it's mouth... Is that true???


I am no expert, but in my opinion that can't be true. Rain plays with the older horses, and sometimes she will open her mouth really wide, and act like she's says ya-ya-ya. Her jaw will open and close part way each time. So unless Rain is an unusual individual, horses don't have to close their jaws completely before opening them.

That being said, their jaws are powerful enough to bite down and through some pretty tough vegetation, so biting through a human finger would be barely noticeable to them... (IMHO)


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree. If they had to fully bite down there would be many more injuries like this out there to humans and other horses. I've been nipped many a time. I can imagine my older gelding getting annoyed about something though and taking an agitated bite as opposed to a "warning nip" 

I didn't look at the follow up pictures. I'm a sissy! Hope you're feeling better soon though.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't think that's so. My horse did something very similar (although it was my husband's fault, the horse didn't spook.) but all that happened was that the nail on my index finger turned black. I can't remember if I lost the nail or if it just turned black and then grew out, but I do know that I got a lot of questions on our anniversary cruise! LOL If he had closed his jaw completely, I'm sure my finger would have looked like the op's.

I think horses have great control over their mouth's. If they didn't and they bit, we'd all have chunks taken out of us each time. We all know there's a huge difference between a nip and a flesh gouging bite. (Although neither one is to be tolerated.)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well... That's one way to get long nails...

That looks brutual.


----------



## ClaudiaD (Jun 22, 2012)

**update**

I went to the doctor yesterday and got my stitches taken out. The doctor told me that it looks like its healing very well, so I'm glad. It doesn't look very pretty but I'm sure it could be a lot worse. I uploaded more pictures of it for all of you who like to see. If you have any questions just ask. 

http://www.horseforum.com/members/34423/album/my-finger-4459/


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

ClaudiaD said:


> I went to the doctor yesterday and got my stitches taken out. The doctor told me that it looks like its healing very well, so I'm glad. It doesn't look very pretty but I'm sure it could be a lot worse. I uploaded more pictures of it for all of you who like to see. If you have any questions just ask.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/members/34423/album/my-finger-4459/


Wow it looks better... do they think you will grow your nail back?


----------



## ClaudiaD (Jun 22, 2012)

Critter sitter said:


> Wow it looks better... do they think you will grow your nail back?


I was told it will. They just pulled it out so it was out of the way of the surgery.


----------

